# Magic Survivor



## hobojoe

I stole this idea from the Mavericks forum, basically this is just a fun game involving Magic players, coaches and front office members to determine who is the most (and least) liked members of the team. I give you a list of Magic team members and you vote for one person you want eliminated. It can be for whatever reason you have -- not liking their personality, don't think they're a good player/coach/GM, etc. When the same person has 5 votes for him to be eliminated (in the one round) he will be eliminated and the next round will start, with a clean slate for everyone. Without further ado, here's the list:

*Round One* 
Stacey Augmon
Andre Barrett
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
Doug Christie
Andrew DeClercq
Steve Francis
Pat Garrity
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
Chris Jent
Mark Jones
Mario Kasun
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
John Weisbrod


----------



## Captain Obvious

Weisbrod please.


----------



## Tersk

Weisbrod

I've started a chain reaction here, first Lakers, then Washington, now Orlando :devil: I should be paid for my ideas


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

declercq


----------



## Enigma

Doug Christie


----------



## magicfan187

cato


----------



## hobojoe

I'll vote for Christie. Nobody has hurt the Magic more and done less for them than Christie. 

*Round One Voting:* 
John Weisbrod- 2
Doug Christie- 2
Andrew DeClercq- 1
Kelvin Cato- 1

Keep the votes coming.


----------



## X-Factor

My vote is for Doug Christie. GO BACK TO SACRAMENTO!!!!


----------



## hobojoe

*Round One Voting: * 
Doug Christie- 3
John Weisbrod- 2
Andrew DeClercq- 1
Kelvin Cato- 1

Keep the votes coming, remember the first person to 5 votes is voted off and a new round begins.


----------



## WhoRocks

I'll go with Mark Jones, the least likely to stick on the Magic, and accordingly the least valuable. However, I found out he was talented enough to make his debut in the NBA with New Jersey at the mere age of 8, so we might have picked him up a couple of decades past his prime :biggrin: - http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_jones/index.html


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

I vote Declercq


----------



## JNice

..

Doug Christie.

The local Magic telecast tonight reported that Christie had a press conference earlier today with his wife and bashed the Magic and said he doesn't expect to ever play for them again.

I can't find any other info on it though.


----------



## Captain Obvious

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Doug Christie.
> 
> The local Magic telecast tonight reported that Christie had a press conference earlier today with his wife and bashed the Magic and said he doesn't expect to ever play for them again.
> 
> I can't find any other info on it though.


Yeah I heard that too. What a bunch of crap. When he went to the IL we tried to give him the benefit of the doubt but it looks like he just quit on us.


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> Yeah I heard that too. What a bunch of crap. When he went to the IL we tried to give him the benefit of the doubt but it looks like he just quit on us.


I really wish I could find some info on it. I want to know what he said. I'm not sure really what he has to complain about as far as the Magic are concerned.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round One Voting: * 
Doug Christie- 4
John Weisbrod- 2
Andrew DeClercq- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1
Mark Jones- 1


Christie is a mere one vote from elimination, anyone want to cast the final vote against him? Have a different person you want voted off? Vote now, round one could be over soon.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Doug Christie.
> 
> The local Magic telecast tonight reported that Christie had a press conference earlier today with his wife and bashed the Magic and said he doesn't expect to ever play for them again.
> 
> I can't find any other info on it though.


 Solidifies my vote for Christie. I for one gave him the benefit of the doubt when he said he was injured and that the reports of him being unhappy in Orlando were false. What an *** hole. Lucky for the Magic, he now has an expiring contract that they can trade this summer or before the trade deadline next year and get some decent value for him.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

can we just skip to the final 4:

nelson
howard
hill
francis


----------



## hobojoe

patrick_wandalowski said:


> can we just skip to the final 4:
> 
> nelson
> howard
> hill
> francis


 It's highly unlikely that Francis makes it to the final four in my opinion. Does anyone here like him? Besides, it's going to be interesting to see the order these guys are voted off -- see who really is the most hated person on the Magic.


----------



## thegza

John Weisbrod.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round One Voting: * 
Doug Christie- 4
John Weisbrod- 3
Andrew DeClercq- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1
Mark Jones- 1

Christie? Weisbrod? Someone else. The first round is almost over, don't miss your chance to vote off a member of the Magic.


----------



## magicfan187

can i switch mine from cato to christie?? since it seems like he doesnt want to play here so i dont want him here...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

you're prob right about people not liking francis, but im pretty confident that jameer, dwight, and grant are the final 3.


----------



## hobojoe

magicfan187 said:


> can i switch mine from cato to christie?? since it seems like he doesnt want to play here so i dont want him here...


 Sure. 

*Round 1 voting is over, Doug Christie has been voted off. * 

You can now start voting for Round 2, my vote goes to Stacey Augmon. 

*Round Two:*
Stacey Augmon- 1


----------



## magicfan187

round two-kelvin cato


----------



## Enigma

Chris Jent


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Two:*
Chris Jent- 1
Kelvin Cato- 1
Stacey Augmon- 1


----------



## Captain Obvious

I hate Augmon, so I'll vote for him.


----------



## X-Factor

Chris Jent


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

bye bye plastic man: stacey augmon


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Two:*
Stacey Augmon- 3
Chris Jent- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1

Keep the votes coming.


----------



## TM

I'll go with Augmon also. How old is he? Gotta be getting close to 50.


----------



## magicfan187

what is wrong with augmon??? he plays good defense and actually trys out there...didnt you guys here the announcers the last game or so talk about how he was ripping into his teammates for how bad they was playing???


----------



## Captain Obvious

magicfan187 said:


> what is wrong with augmon??? he plays good defense and actually trys out there...didnt you guys here the announcers the last game or so talk about how he was ripping into his teammates for how bad they was playing???


He doesn't play good defense anymore and to make it worse, he's a ballhog! Don't you love those crazy hook shots he does?


----------



## magicfan187

Captain Obvious said:


> He doesn't play good defense anymore and to make it worse, he's a ballhog! Don't you love those crazy hook shots he does?


true :biggrin:


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> He doesn't play good defense anymore and to make it worse, he's a ballhog! Don't you love those crazy hook shots he does?


 Exactly. I really hope the Magic don't pick up his option for next year. Heck, the only time he's done anything newsworthy on the Magic was when he was suspended for a tirade in front of reporters.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Two:*
Stacey Augmon- 4
Chris Jent- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1

One more vote, and Plastic Man is history.


----------



## Anima

Stacey Augmon


----------



## hobojoe

*Stacey Augmon is voted off Magic Survivor*

You may not begin to vote for Round 3, here's an updated list of who's still left in the game:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
Andre Barrett
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
Andrew DeClercq
Steve Francis
Pat Garrity
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
Chris Jent
Mark Jones
Mario Kasun
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
John Weisbrod


----------



## hobojoe

I'll cast the first vote in Round 3 and make it for Chris Jent. Didn't do much as an assistant as far as I remember, and has completely sucked since taking over as head coach.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Weisbrod. He sucks.


----------



## magicfan187

atleast weisbrod is trying to put together a winning team and spending the money...so this time i'll go with chris jent...


----------



## TM

hobojoe said:


> *Stacey Augmon is voted off Magic Survivor*


 :clap: 

Chris Jent. Never should have let Chuck Daly go :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Three:*
Chris Jent- 3
John Weisbrod- 1

Keep the votes coming, you'll receive 100 points just for voting, even if you already received 100 for voting last round.


----------



## Cris

Hedo He-Do


----------



## Anima

John Weisbrod


----------



## X-Factor

I'm sticking to my alliance with G-Hill and Dwight Howard:
:makeadeal 
My vote is for Mr. Motivational, Chris Jent.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Three:*
Chris Jent- 4
John Weisbrod- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

Chris Jent is on the brink of elimination, keep the votes coming for Round 3.


----------



## Tersk

Chris Jent


----------



## hobojoe

*Chris Jent is the third person to be voted off of Magic Survivor. * 

Round 4 is now underway, my vote goes to Mark Jones. Hasn't been on the team long enough to really contribute anything.


----------



## Tersk

Weisbrod


----------



## X-Factor

My alliance says:
:makeadeal Super-Mario


----------



## GNG

I'm going to go with Kasun.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Four:*
Mario Kasun- 2
John Weisbrod- 1
Mark Jones- 1

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## TM

Who the hay is Mario Kasun? He gets my vote.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Don't vote for Super Mario or my boy Mark Jones!

Kick out Weisbrod, he's the one that ****ed this team over.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Four:*
Mario Kasun- 3
John Weisbrod- 2
Mark Jones- 1


----------



## X-Factor

TonyM said:


> Who the hay is Mario Kasun? He gets my vote.


If you were serious then: Mario Kasun 

He's third in the league in Rebounds per 48 minutes!!!


----------



## TM

Thanks... too bad he only gets 7.8mpg :laugh:


----------



## magicfan187

barrett we already have nelson dont need another short person back there...


----------



## Cris

once again... Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

ill vote for Kasun


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Enigma

Mark Jones.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

barrett


----------



## momocult45

yeah turkoglu has to go


----------



## Charlotte_______

Please get rid of Mario Kasun!


----------



## magicfan187

barrett


----------



## TManiAC

are you guys kidding? WEISBROD


----------



## rebelsun

Weisbrod!


----------



## X-Factor

Kasun has already got 5 votes, so I'll help hobojoe out.

*Mario Kasun is the fourth person to be voted off of Magic Survivor.* 

My vote is for Weisbrod, lets go ahead and get him off this island.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Four, Final Standings:*
Mario Kasun- 5
John Weisbrod- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Andre Barrett- 3
Mark Jones- 2

*Mario Kasun has been kicked off Magic Survivor. You may now start voting for Round 5.*


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
Andre Barrett
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
Andrew DeClercq
Steve Francis
Pat Garrity
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
Mark Jones
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
John Weisbrod


----------



## hobojoe

I'll once again vote for Mark Jones.

*Round 5: * 
Mark Jones- 1
John Weisbrod- 1


----------



## TM

hedo


----------



## jokeaward

On this episode of _The Magic_: Andre Barrett ... abra cadabra, make him disappear!


----------



## Enigma

Why are people voting for Hedo so early? He's a quality player and our best shooter. He's also one of the top 6th men in basketball. Plus, once Dwight Howard becomes the focal point of this team, then Hedo will likely become even more effective. I did notice that everyone who is voting for Hedo aren't Magic fans.

My vote this round:
Mark Jones


----------



## Captain Obvious

Weisbrod!!!


----------



## JNice

..

Pat Garrity .. he was worthless this year.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 5: * 
Mark Jones- 2
John Weisbrod- 2
Pat Garrity- 1
Andre Barrett- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

The votes are being spread widely this round, make sure you cast your vote.


----------



## TM

Enigma said:


> I did notice that everyone who is voting for Hedo aren't Magic fans.


Grant Hill fan... my dislike for Hedo goes back to the Sacramento days. you're right though - he's better than a lot of the guys still left, but I still don't like him.


----------



## magicfan187

i just looked at our list there and saw paul westhead....he gets my vote


----------



## Tersk

Mark Jones: aka, who?


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 5: * 
Mark Jones- 3
John Weisbrod- 2
Pat Garrity- 1
Paul Westhead
Andre Barrett- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

Still need more votes, so far the votes are spread across the board more evenly than in any other round.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

barrett gets the axe


----------



## TManiAC

... 

Weisbrod!


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 5: * 
Mark Jones- 3
John Weisbrod- 3
Andre Barrett- 2
Pat Garrity- 1
Paul Westhead- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

It's neck and neck in Round 5, cast your vote now!


----------



## adarsh1

john weisbrod


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 5: * 
John Weisbrod- 4
Mark Jones- 3
Andre Barrett- 2
Pat Garrity- 1
Paul Westhead- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

Weisbrod is on the brink of elimination...Hurry and vote if you haven't already.


----------



## WhoRocks

I don't hate him (you have to know someone to hate someone), but for the same reasons I gave in the first round, it's Mark Jones again... who votes next?


----------



## CelticsRule

Stacey Augmon


----------



## TM

Augmon's been for a while, I believe


----------



## Yyzlin

Mark Jones


----------



## hobojoe

*Finally Tally for Round 5: * 
Mark Jones- 5
John Weisbrod- 4
Andre Barrett- 2
Pat Garrity- 1
Paul Westhead- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

(Augmon was voted off a couple rounds ago). Mark Jones barely edges out John Weisbrod. If you really want Weisbrod off, vote for him again, Round 6 is now underway.


----------



## Cris

Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## JNice

..

Pat Garrity


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Six:*
Pat Garrity- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

I added in my own vote for this round, also for Pat Garrity.


----------



## X-Factor

Pat Garrity


----------



## magicfan187

paul westhead


----------



## Tersk

Garrity


----------



## TM

Garrity

Hedo gets by this round, but i'm determined to get him off soon


----------



## Yyzlin

Clifford Ray


----------



## CrossOver

Garrity


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round Six:*
Pat Garrity- 5
Clifford Ray- 1
Paul Westhead- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

*Pat Garrity has been voted off of Magic Survivor. Round Seven voting is now underway.*


----------



## Tersk

Paul Westhead


----------



## Enigma

Weisbrod.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Weisbrod for the love of god people vote him off.


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
Andre Barrett
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
Andrew DeClercq
Steve Francis
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
John Weisbrod


----------



## hobojoe

My vote goes to Andrew DeClercq. 

*Round Seven:*
John Weisbrod- 2
Paul Westhead- 1
Andrew DeClercq- 1


----------



## bruindre

I'm surprised John Weisbrod has lasted this long. He gets my vote!


----------



## Cris

once again.... Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Ezmo

im goin with Andrew Declercq. Gettimouttahere!


----------



## WhoRocks

John Weisbrod - While I appreciate he thinks he's doing the right thing regards his moves, I vote him cos he traded my favourite player off my favourite team. I'm gettin rid of his *** as if he was T-Mac.


----------



## GNG

That idiot Weisbrod.


----------



## TM

I think Weisbrod has 5 already, but if not, he gets my vote

Declercq is my round 8 vote


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round Seven:*
John Weisbrod- 5
Andrew DeClercq- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Paul Westhead- 1

*GM John Weisbrod has been voted off of Magic Survivor. Round 8 is now underway. *


----------



## hobojoe

I once again vote for Andrew DeClercq, and counting TonyM's Round 8 vote for DeClercq --

*Round Eight:*
Andrew DeClercq- 2


----------



## magicfan187

i'll vote for andy declerq this round :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrew DeClercq


----------



## hobojoe

*Round Eight:*
Andrew DeClercq- 4

Could it be unanimous? DeClercq's in quite a hole, hurry up and get your votes in for this round.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Barrett!!!


----------



## X-Factor

:makeadeal
My vote... Andrew DeClercq... 
The Tribe has spoken.


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round Eight:*
Andrew DeClercq- 5
Andre Barrett- 1

*Andrew DeClercq has been voted off in Magic Survivor. Round 9 is now underway! *


----------



## magicfan187

start it off with barrett this time..........


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
Andre Barrett
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
[STRIKE]Andrew DeClercq[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 8*
Steve Francis
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
[STRIKE]John Weisbrod[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 7*


I will also vote for Barrett in this round. 

*Round 9:*
Andre Barrett- 2


----------



## Captain Obvious

Francis. Let's vote his ***** *** off, just like it will be this summer.


----------



## TM

Hedo


----------



## Scholar

Andre Barrett


----------



## bruindre

Stevie Cancer...er...Franchise...er....you know who I mean.


----------



## Kekai

Hedo Turkishglue


----------



## Charlotte_______

Andre Barrett


----------



## Tersk

Hedo - He don't


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 9:*
Andre Barrett- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Steve Francis- 2

We've got a close one here, Barrett is one vote away from elimination, Turkoglu is only 2 away and Francis has received his first votes of the tournament.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

bye bye barrett


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 9:*
Andre Barrett- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Steve Francis- 2

*Andre Barrett has been voted off of Magic Survivor. Round 10 voting is now underway!*


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
[STRIKE]Andre Barrett[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 9*
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
[STRIKE]Andrew DeClercq[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 8*
Steve Francis
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
Brandon Hunter
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
[STRIKE]John Weisbrod[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 7*


I will vote for Brandon Hunter in this round. I like him as a player, especially his toughness inside and his hustle, but he's gotta go before anyone else that's still left. 


*Round 10: *
Brandon Hunter- 1


----------



## TM

Hedo... gosh, how many times am i going to have to vote for him


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 10: *
Brandon Hunter- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1


----------



## Captain Obvious

Francis.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

westhead...bye!


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 10: * 
Brandon Hunter- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Steve Francis- 1
Paul Westhead- 1

Keep the votes coming in, looks like this one could be anybody.


----------



## Marcus13

Francis-- get outta here


----------



## X-Factor

Brandon Hunter


----------



## Enigma

Brandon Hunter


----------



## JNice

..

Kelvin Cato - his attitude and play has stunk since Mobley was traded and he had the shoulder problems


----------



## Yao Mania

Please help me cast a vote for Francis until he gets kicked off, thanks 
(just kidding, I'll be back each round to make sure my vote is counted!)


----------



## magicfan187

westhead


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 10: * 
Brandon Hunter- 3
Steve Francis- 3
Paul Westhead- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Kelvin Cato- 1

Keep the votes coming, this is a close one with Francis, Hunter and Westhead all vulnerable.


----------



## Pioneer10

Don't you think Christie's wife and Doug himself should almost be seperated?  Despite marital bonds they are two different people

I mean my vote would for Christies' wife and then Doug


----------



## Charlotte_______

Hunter


----------



## cdsniner

Kato has got to go


----------



## bruindre

Francis


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Brandon Hunter


----------



## Captain Obvious

Hunter's gone.

For the next round, I'm going to vote for Francis yet again.


----------



## Ezmo

Hunter


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 10: * 
Brandon Hunter- 5
Steve Francis- 4
Paul Westhead- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

*Brandon Hunter has been voted off Magic Survivor for Round 10. Round 11 is now open, so cast your vote ASAP. *


----------



## magicfan187

westhead


----------



## hobojoe

My vote in this round goes to Cato, solely because of his poor attitude and lack of effort once the Magic started playing poorly. 

*Round 11: * 
Steve Francis- 1
Kelvin Cato- 1
Paul Westhead- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
[STRIKE]Andre Barrett[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 9*
Tony Battie
Kelvin Cato
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
[STRIKE]Andrew DeClercq[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 8*
Steve Francis
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
[STRIKE]Brandon Hunter[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 10*
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
Paul Westhead
[STRIKE]John Weisbrod[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 7*


----------



## Enigma

Cato.


----------



## X-Factor

Kelvin Cato= Underacheiver=My vote :makeadeal


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 11: * 
Kelvin Cato- 3
Steve Francis- 1
Paul Westhead- 1


----------



## TM

Cato


----------



## cdsniner

cdsniner said:


> Kato has got to go


I'll stick with my last vote


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 11: * 
Kelvin Cato- 5
Steve Francis- 1
Paul Westhead- 1

*Kelvin Cato has been voted off of Magic Survivor. Round 12 voting is now open! * 



My vote for Round 12 comes down to the assistant coaches, and of the two I'll vote for Clifford Ray based on Westhead's history and the fastbreak offense he put in when he came to Orlando.


----------



## magicfan187

i'll vote for westhead again...


----------



## Enigma

It's getting to the point where you don't want to see anymore go, but I'll go with....
Paul Westhead.


----------



## bruindre

Francis, Francis, Francis...


----------



## master8492

I'm going with Westhead


----------



## cdsniner

Turk


----------



## TM

Westhead


----------



## Captain Obvious

Francis!!!


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 12: *
Paul Westhead- 4
Steve Francis- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Clifford Ray- 1


Assistant Coach Paul Westhead is on the brink of elimination, cast your vote to knock him off or to save him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*It is my pleasure to vote off Paul Westhead...I really don't like the guy.*


----------



## bruindre

Allow me to get the next round started by voting for Francis.

Come on, y'all.

VOTE FRANCIS OFF!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM

I'll vote for Francis but only if you guys vote for Hedo next round


----------



## magicfan187

clifford ray


----------



## hobojoe

*Paul Westhead has been voted off of Magic Survivor and Round 13 is now underway*

I will vote for Clifford Ray once again this round. 

*Round 13:*
Steve Francis- 3
Clifford Ray- 2


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
[STRIKE]Andre Barrett[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 9*
Tony Battie
[STRIKE]Kelvin Cato[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 11*
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
[STRIKE]Andrew DeClercq[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 8*
Steve Francis
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
[STRIKE]Brandon Hunter[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 10*
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
Clifford Ray
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
[STRIKE]Paul Westhead[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 12*
[STRIKE]John Weisbrod[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 7*


----------



## BasketBob

Francis of course, I will miss his isolation and then fadeaway with 2 sec left on shot clock, oh darn


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 13:*
Steve Francis- 4
Clifford Ray- 2

The Magic's leading scorer is one vote away from elimination.


----------



## cdsniner

Maybe next year steve


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 13:*
Steve Francis- 5
Clifford Ray- 2

*Steve Francis has been voted off of Magic Survivor. Round 14 is now underway, cast your votes now. *


----------



## Captain Obvious

Stevenson, your number's up buddy.


----------



## hobojoe

Once again my vote goes to Clifford Ray. Get him off already!


----------



## Yao Mania

YES! FRANCIS IS GONE!!!
I'll vote Stevenson off next


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

ray


----------



## Enigma

Stevenson.


----------



## Kunlun

Clifford Ray


----------



## Tersk

Who is Clifford Ray?

He got my vote


----------



## Kunlun

Theo! said:


> Who is Clifford Ray?
> 
> He got my vote


No idea, that's why I voted for him.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Clifford Ray is an assistant coach who works with the big men, specifically Howard, so he helped him out a lot this season.


----------



## magicfan187

stevenson is the only one that can really guard the two man so i want him to stay....clifford ray gets my vote again


----------



## bruindre

Clifford Ray is probably the only guy on the Magic that has a ring. And you guys want to vote him off? Niiiice...

Turkoglu gets my vote.


----------



## The Future7

Clifford Ray


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 14:*
Clifford Ray- 5
DeShawn Stevenson- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 1


*Clifford Ray has been voted off of Magic Survivor. You can now start voting for Round 15.*


----------



## hobojoe

Updated List:

[STRIKE]Stacey Augmon[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 2*
[STRIKE]Andre Barrett[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 9*
Tony Battie
[STRIKE]Kelvin Cato[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 11*
[STRIKE]Doug Christie[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 1*
[STRIKE]Andrew DeClercq[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 8*
[STRIKE]Steve Francis[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 13*
[STRIKE]Pat Garrity[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 6*
Grant Hill
Dwight Howard
[STRIKE]Brandon Hunter[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 10*
[STRIKE]Chris Jent[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 3*
[STRIKE]Mark Jones[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 5*
[STRIKE]Mario Kasun[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 4*
Jameer Nelson
[STRIKE]Clifford Ray[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 14*
DeShawn Stevenson
Hedo Turkoglu
[STRIKE]Paul Westhead[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 12*
[STRIKE]John Weisbrod[/STRIKE] *VOTED OFF: Round 7*


----------



## hobojoe

We're down to the Final 6:
Tony Battie, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, DeShawn Stevenson and Hedo Turkoglu. 

This is a tough one, but I'm going to go with Tony Battie slightly over Stevenson. Battie's a great guy and a hard worker, but he's not tremendously talented and I think he shoots a tad too much for his skill level. 


*Round 15:*
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## Captain Obvious

You think Battie shoots too much for his skill level? How about Stevenson? I'll vote for him yet again.


----------



## magicfan187

battie


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> You think Battie shoots too much for his skill level? How about Stevenson? I'll vote for him yet again.


 I knew somebody was going to say that, and tell you the truth both Battie and Stevenson probably shoot too much. I just like Stevenson more as a player, it's just a personal preference of mine.


----------



## TM

Hedo


----------



## Enigma

Stevenson.


----------



## JNice

..

I guess I gotta go with Stevenson. Stevenson's late season success makes me nervous that he might have convinced Orlando that he could possibly be the future for the team at SG, which I don't think he is.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 15:*
DeShawn Stevenson- 3
Tony Battie- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

Keep the votes coming.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I guess I gotta go with Stevenson. Stevenson's late season success makes me nervous that he might have convinced Orlando that he could possibly be the future for the team at SG, which I don't think he is.


 I wouldn't worry about that. Stevenson played well at the end of the year, but I think it's fairly obvious to everyone that he's a career backup. I'm a huge Stevenson fan and even I'll admit that he has no business being anyone's SG of the future.


----------



## f22egl

Tony Battie


----------



## X-Factor

Batman.


----------



## BasketBob

Battie, how r u voting out a guy who was on the bench with a broken foot hes all about the team, battie contributes nothing but his batman ink


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 15:*
Tony Battie- 5
DeShawn Stevenson- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 1

*Tony Battie has been voted off of Magic Survivor. We're down to the Final 5, Stevenson, Turkoglu, Hill, Nelson and Howard. Round 16 is now open for votes.*


I'll start off the round with a vote for Stevenson. I like him a lot, but he's a little out of place right now with the other guys left. Fairly easy choice here.


----------



## TM

Hedo, again


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

i go with Hedo as well.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 16:*
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
DeShawn Stevenson- 1

Keep the votes coming, we're approaching the end here -- make sure you vote each round.


----------



## JNice

..

Stevenson


----------



## Yao Mania

Stevenson


----------



## Enigma

Stevenson.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Bye Stevenson.


----------



## magicfan187

i'll vote for turky for the next round since stevenson is gone now...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

bye turkey breast


----------



## TM

Hedo. finally some more votes.


----------



## rebelsun

Stevenson...out!


----------



## CelticsRule

Hedo


----------



## TM

RebelSun, Stevenson is already gone, now hurry up and vote for Hedo


----------



## X-Factor

Hedo---He Don't


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 16:*
DeShawn Stevenson- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 2


*Final Tally for Round 17:*
Hedo Turkoglu- 5


*And with that, we're down to Grant Hill, Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson for the title in Magic Survivor. *

To start it off I'll vote for Grant Hill. Sure the other two are only rookies, Jameer only had one really good half of basketball, Grant Hill was an amazing story this year and is a great person, but there's no denying that Hill has hurt the franchise with his max contract seriously hindering the Magic. He's the reason the Magic could put no supporting cast around T-Mac which eventually left to his departure. It's not Grant's fault he kept getting injured, but the fact still remains that he has hurt the franchise severely.


----------



## X-Factor

Grant Hill... Four years worth of money for one good year.


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 18:*
Grant Hill- 2

Get your vote in if you'd like to save Hill, or if you want to see him leave for costing the franchise so much money.


----------



## Enigma

I gotta agree, Hill's contract and absence killed us for a few years.

Grant Hill.


----------



## TM

Jameer

me vote vs. a Duke player. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 18:*
Grant Hill- 3
Jameer Nelson- 1

Keep the votes coming, we're almost down to our final two.


----------



## JS03

Grant Hill


----------



## hobojoe

*Round 18:*
Grant Hill- 4
Jameer Nelson- 1

Grant Hill is on the brink of elimination, hurry up and vote if you haven't already.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

jameer nelson.. grant hill was huge this year.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Grant... I can't forget how he disappointed us the previous four years.


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for Round 18:*
Grant Hill- 5
Jameer Nelson- 2

*Grant Hill has been eliminated from Magic Survivor. We are down to the final two contestants, Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson. This round you need to vote for who you want to WIN, not who you want voted off. Keeping that in mind, voting for the Finals is now open. *


----------



## TM

Winner = Dwight Howard

why am I not surprised?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Dwight is the winner of course.


----------



## hobojoe

I will also vote for Dwight. He's our only hope to bring the franchise back to a championship level.


----------



## JNice

Was there ever any doubt? Love Jameer, but Dwight all the way.

I read a couple days ago that they expect Dwight to top out at 7'1" and 275. Wow.


----------



## magicfan187

howard all the way :banana:


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Tally for the Finals*
Dwight Howard- 5
Jameer Nelson- 0

*Dwight Howard is the champion of Magic Survivor!*










:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Enigma

The alternate winner:

Assistant Coach Morlon Wiley








Not one vote against him :biggrin:


----------



## WhoRocks

Any suprises for you guys? I expected Dwight to take this, although I would of liked Grant to win if not him.


----------



## hobojoe

I would've guessed that Dwight would win in the beginning, but I wouldn't have been surprised to have seen Hill win it over him.


----------



## X-Factor

It's a good thing Dwight won this because (hopefully) he will be in our organization for a long time, and it's good that he is a likeable person.


----------



## JNice

Enigma said:


> The alternate winner:
> 
> Assistant Coach Morlon Wiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one vote against him :biggrin:


:laugh:


----------



## Kirk20

Way to go Dwight!


----------

